# schools in MZ western Region



## sayyed Rizwan (Feb 21, 2016)

I have an offer to move to Madinah Zayed. I know about one school that is Glenlg school under ADNOC management, but besides that what are other good options for an expat. Please help me as this is very important in making my decision..


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Adec schools, IAT schools, ADVETI and HCT for further/college education. Not much else I don't think.


----------



## sayyed Rizwan (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for your response. I meant to say I am looking school for my daughter. Is their any English medium school. My daughter doesn't understand Arabic at all. ADVETI or HCT is for higher level. Is there any quality school other than glenlg of ADNOC.


----------

